# Jambalaya Fatty



## uncle eddie (Feb 25, 2017)

Fat Tuesday is ... well ... on Tuesday and I felt like cooking some jambalaya because it was really cold today.  So I thought, why not make a jambalaya fatty?!

Of course it has the bacon weave, a pound of Jimmy Dean hot sausage, and cheese.  I actually decided to go with mozzarella cheese to allow the jambalaya flavor to come through.

Lots of prep for this fatty...I mean a lot!

about 1/2 cup of instant rice (makes a cup when cooked) with onions, red peppers, and celery.  I also put the Cajun seasoning in the water to give the rice that true jambalaya flavor.  It looked like dirty rice when done and tasted like - well - jambalaya.
4-6 oz. of extra small shrimp, pre-cooked, deveined and peeled.  Cooked them again anyway because they still made a ton of liquid.  Don't want that inside of my fatty.  I also added more Cajun seasoning to this as well.
I used about 4-6 oz. of diced chicken breast
1 link of Aidelle's andouille sausage diced
1/2 Roma tomato...seeds removed, diced
Here is everything prior to assembly:













IMG_1754.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Feb 25, 2017






Time to assemble this puppy...













IMG_1755.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Feb 25, 2017






Heading to the smoker...smoker temp varied between 255F and 275F













IMG_1756.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Feb 25, 2017






Internal temp of 165F in 1 hour 50 minutes ... done!













IMG_1759 (1).jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Feb 25, 2017






Oh my...was it ever good.  Will do this again for sure!













IMG_1760.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Feb 25, 2017






This made 7 servings maybe 1.25-inches wide.  357 calories per slice!  

(My wife makes me calculate the calories - always!)

My actual jambalaya recipe follows if interested.  It will give you the seasonings you need.

*Uncle Eddie's Jambalaya*

Makes 12 servings at 235 calories/serving (without rice or quinoa)

1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cut into 1 inch cubes

1 pound andouille sausage, sliced

1 (28 ounce) can diced tomatoes with juice

1 large onion, chopped

1 large green bell pepper, chopped

1 cup chopped celery

1 cup chicken broth 

2 teaspoons dried oregano

2 teaspoons dried parsley

2 teaspoons Cajun seasoning

1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1/2 teaspoon dried thyme

1 pound frozen cooked shrimp without tails 

Directions

In a slow cooker, mix the chicken, sausage, tomatoes with juice, onion, green bell pepper, celery, and broth. Season with oregano, parsley, Cajun seasoning, cayenne pepper, and thyme.
Cover, and cook 7 to 8 hours on Low, or 3 to 4 hours on high. Stir in the shrimp during the last 30 minutes of cook time.

I like to make the rice separate and 
Serve over rice or
as chunky soup.

If too thin, consider adding some rice or quinoa to the broth about 30 minutes before being done


----------



## actech (Feb 25, 2017)

That really looks good


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 25, 2017)

An awesome looking fatty![emoji]128076[/emoji]


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 25, 2017)

Now that just sounds, and LOOKS, amazing!   Great idea and very well executed!

I'm pointing this one!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 25, 2017)

Now that is one awesome looking fatty! 

(PS, never ever even think about, much less post the calorie count - it is a violation of the Amalgamated Sausage Smokers Local 33 Union rules, and you never want to run afoul of the A.S.S. local 33....).


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

That fattie looks fantastic!

A point worthy smoke for sure!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2017)

That looks fattylicious! :drool


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 26, 2017)

dward51 said:


> (PS, never ever even think about, much less post the calorie count - it is a violation of the Amalgamated Sausage Smokers Local 33 Union rules, and you never want to run afoul of the A.S.S. local 33....).


haha - duly noted.


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2017)

That looks fantastic,I have never made a fatty.I keep seeing these and wonder why.Points

Richie


----------



## rare2medium (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks great..


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 26, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Now that is one awesome looking fatty!
> 
> (PS, never ever even think about, much less post the calorie count - it is a violation of the Amalgamated Sausage Smokers Local 33 Union rules, and you never want to run afoul of the A.S.S. local 33....).



HA!

I'm saving this quote for future use!


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2017)

tropics said:


> That looks fantastic,I have never made a fatty.I keep seeing these and wonder why.Points
> Richie



My excuse is I'm not sure I'd survive eating it myself!:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks great! 

Those containers you have the ingredients separated into we get from a Chinese food place that delivers. I save them for the same thing or for freezing soft foods that I vac pac after freezing. Just pop the frozen food out of them and vac pack. 

Point for a tasty fatty!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 26, 2017)

UE, Nice job on a creative fatty!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 26, 2017)

This is a new one for me, it looks awesome!

Points for everything


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 26, 2017)

That looks Awesome!


----------



## geezer (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow had trouble trying to keep key board clean from drooling in order to give you a point for this great idea and great looking fatty.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks great! Fine job. 

A jambalaya fattie won our third annual fattie contest last August. It beat out some tough competition with 20 fatties entered total.


----------



## sauced (Feb 28, 2017)

Loved it!! Great looking fatty!! Now that's another item on my to make list!

Points for sure


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 28, 2017)

Great looking Fattie, Definitely copying this one. Thx...


----------



## pitbulmom (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh, YUMMMMMM!


----------



## bellaru (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2017)

Great idea! Point!

Disco


----------



## masssmoke (Mar 1, 2017)

That looks outstanding, I have to try a fatty, it is in the plans for sure


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks great, and great Cajun idea, Uncle Eddie, but how'd the shrimp fare?  Pre-cooked, you cooked them again, and another 2 hours in the smoke sauna:  were they still tender?  BTW, better Uncle Eddie than Cousin Eddie:













WarnerBros_NLChristmasVacation_CousinEddieShitter.



__ gr0uch0
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------



## jermoq (Mar 2, 2017)

That looks great! I also like the calorie part added because my wife and I eat by calories. I am going to take your inspiration and try one for myself.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 3, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Looks great, and great Cajun idea, Uncle Eddie, but how'd the shrimp fare?  Pre-cooked, you cooked them again, and another 2 hours in the smoke sauna:  were they still tender?  BTW, better Uncle Eddie than Cousin Eddie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shrimp were still fine.  I had some doubts as well but figured the inside of a fatty is moist and tender...and I pulled at at an internal temp of 165F.

I also though about putting the shrimp in without cooking off the excess liquid and leaving it up to the rice to take care of that...but I can try that next time.


----------

